# Acid Titration with a ph Meter



## djrockinsteve (Dec 10, 2010)

For those of you who take acid readings by using your ph meter and just sodium hydroxide to reach 8.2, is there a rough rule of thumb or a chart that you could reflect to once you have your first ph reading?

I haven't had a chance to analyze my readings of several wines yet and was curious.


----------

